# I think I upset him



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Had a great days fishing today .. Down the far end of the lake there was a couple of guys fishing, they were talking to one another a bit loud and one said I'm going to fall in here. About a couple of hours later there was a splash then a head bobbed up out of the water.. He had fallen in:grin2::grin2::grin2:.. I promptly shouted down to him 9.7, I would have given you ten if you had gone in head first, he shouted back I will come and push you in..

Everybody was rolling round laughing their heads off at him so he buggered off..

ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

What tariff rating for the degree of difficulty did you use for your scoring?

Was it a plain header? Or a round turn and two half grannies?

More detail needed please....

Dave


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Was the 9.7 for technical merit or artistic impression? Was there a triple salkow involved or just a face plant?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I once fell overboard in the middle of the night on a boat when sent to get some more beer. I managed to hold onto the beer which apparently surfaced still in my arms before the rest of me. I got a 10 for that.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry to butt in gents but about the only ones I recognise on here, flippin heck didn't realise I have been gone so long ..... what has happened to this place, how do I get it like it was when you come on and get a list of new posts in the order in which they came. 
Apologies again, do people like this new format? 

Many thanks
Mandy


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes all of the above degrees of difficulty, it was the entry arse first and the splash on entry I marked him down on... At least he didn't shout out when he went in, he would have spoiled our fishing.0


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Did his tackle box/seat go in with him - if so, then award extra marks.
I sat on a river bank some years ago watching a chap fishing on the opposite bank. He was perched (pun intended) on one of those platforms with adjustable legs on the rocks on the bank. In slow motion he started to topple and he and all his gear ended up in the water. He spent ages standing in the waist deep water retrieving items that had emptied out of his box. Fortunately (for him) it was a warm sunny day. Had to give him 10.
I used to fish, still got all the gear, in the days of rod and reel. I think it odd to see a chap with with his long pole across the river with his bait close to the far bank when a nearby fisherman sitting on the far bank has his pole across the water with his bait near the opposite bank. Why don't they have short rods and each cast their bait close to their bank. I suppose the length of their tackle is what matters :wink2:.
DavidL


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

mandyandandy said:


> Sorry to butt in gents but about the only ones I recognise on here, flippin heck didn't realise I have been gone so long ..... what has happened to this place, how do I get it like it was when you come on and get a list of new posts in the order in which they came.
> Apologies again, do people like this new format?
> 
> Many thanks
> Mandy


Welcome to the brave new world, the updated and modern site

Not a patch on the old layout
Loads of things missing
Like it or lump it :frown2:

My commiserations :crying:

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

While in the right place, go to new posts and bookmark the page. then you will see all new posts since you last logged in. it is not the best but at least we still have it,welcome back, where have you been,best it you open a new thread for answers.

cabby


----------

